# 2 year old male Chinese Hamster - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080/0797 356 9371.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of groups:1
Group:1
Number of animals:1
Type/Breed/Variety: Chinese hamster
Sex: male
Age(s): 2 years old
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Owner's were moving and couldn't take him with them.
Will the group be split: N/A
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We have someone going to Leeds next Friday who is happy to transport, so get in touch if you are interested


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Sad news I am afraid  I found this little one had passed away in his sleep last. Its always sad when they die in rescue  RIP Little man xx


----------



## corinnexx (Oct 4, 2009)

So sorry to hear this ((hugs))

R.I.P lil man.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Blinking heck...that bought a tear to my eye!! Poor guy!! Though am no expert in chinese hamsters...but he looked a little skinny! RIP sweetheart!! xx


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

It is so very sad  I wish I got him sooner so I could have given him a chance at a decent life


----------

